# I'm invisible?



## SharonT (Oct 29, 2011)

Just noticed under my avatar on a recent post a little circle that indicates "SharonT is invisible."   How discouraging.  Maybe you can't see this post.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 29, 2011)

I see your post, and I see the dot that indicates you are offline at the moment.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 29, 2011)

OK... that's good.  Except that I'm not offline.    Good to know I'm not a ghost.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2011)

SharonT said:


> OK... that's good.  Except that I'm not offline.    Good to know I'm not a ghost.


The dot that shows you on or off line when it's red it's you in hiding when green you're on and we know for sure. when blue off line you yourself can change the color of  the button. I'm not good at explaining or giving directions I'm sure one of the other mods who are better at directions will jump in to help.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2011)

Yellow just means people can't tell if you are on or offline.  You can change it in your personal settings.

I had to ask the same question awhile back.  I had wondered if I was being shunned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2011)

In your  "User Control Panel"  go to "Edit Options" the first box is "Invisible Mode" uncheck the box to appear to everyone.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 29, 2011)

OK!  Thanks.  Must have been that way always, but I never noticed it before.  Started looking at things more with the discussion of recent changes I guess.   I'm green now.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 29, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yellow just means people can't tell if you are on or offline. You can change it in your personal settings.
> 
> I had to ask the same question awhile back. I had wondered if I was being shunned.


 
You're our ghost moderator. We never know if you are watching or not! 

Moderators can see you even if you're invisible.  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> You're our ghost moderator. We never know if you are watching or not!



Hey, every forum needs a little "spirit"!  And it IS Halloween!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 7, 2011)

The posts I have been posting the last couple of days (when I start a new thread), don't show up on the "newest" post lists. Why is that? This is something new. And, I'm not getting any responses...I have to do a search to find the posts. Has something changed re: when posting?


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> The posts I have been posting the last couple of days (when I start a new thread), don't show up on the "newest" post lists. Why is that? This is something new. And, I'm not getting any responses...I have to do a search to find the posts. Has something changed re: when posting?



Which one is that? And are you using New Posts? If it is in Off Topic that doesn't always show up on the home page or portal or whatever.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2011)

sharon i was born in memphis and for the most part was raised there. glad to see you here.


----------

